# Keurig coffee machine



## bagpipe (Sep 19, 2006)

Anyone have one of these "smaller" Keurig coffee machines:

http://tinyurl.com/5rw7m37


we had one of the large ones at work for awhile and I enjoyed the coffee, but I've never tried one of the smaller models. I currently pay $1.89 every day for a Starbucks coffee at work. I'm thinking of getting one of these machines for my desk. It looks like it works out to around 0.50 cents per coffee with the Keurig. (Excluding the cost of the machine itself).


----------



## blam (Feb 18, 2011)

i have one at work. i use it because it's free. i don't like the coffee that comes out of it. it's not terrible mind you, but i prefer a good pot brewed coffee more so.

I generally brew one at home (regular size coffee maker), take it to work and keurig for the rest of the day.

if you like quality coffee such as starbucks, you might not like keurig. I brew starbucks at home. if you have access to hot water, I'd recommend you purchase a nice french press, and bring in fresh grind every few days of your favorite bean. it'd be MUCH cheaper and will taste waaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaay better, but that's just my opinion.

even with the keurig at work, I'm still considering the above french press method. a $22 bag of starbucks beans from costco lasts me a about 2 months.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

I have two of these, one at home and one at the shop. Depending on where you buy your cups you are are in the .50 to .60 a cup range. You can also buy the little screen cup to use with these and then just use whatever coffee you used to buy. I got the screens and just went back to buying a jug of coffee. We used to spend at least $10.00 a day at the Tims around the corner from the shop.


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

If I worked in an office, I can definitely imagine having one of those on my desk! We use a larger model here at home, about a year and a half now. The convenience is amazing and yes, 0.50-0.60 per cup depending on where we buy and catching sales etc. Great variety of coffees, teas, other hot drinks (hot choc etc). And Starbucks is rolling out a k-cup imminently so you can get (almost) the same as what you're paying 2 bucks for at a quarter of the price.


----------



## Guest (Sep 27, 2011)

http://www.toddycafe.com/
-or-
http://www.aeropress.ca/
-or-
A French press

I'm quickly becoming a cold brew convert. I'll brew it in the fridge over night and then cut it with hot water the next day, Americano style. Doesn't need nearly the attention to pressure and temperature that espresso demands. It's damn amazing coffee.

I use the aeropress when I travel now. But it was my main brewing method until I found the cold brew method.

French press when we have company over.

My espresso machine was sold this summer. It was collecting dust.


----------



## blam (Feb 18, 2011)

GuitarsCanada said:


> I got the screens and just went back to buying a jug of coffee. We used to spend at least $10.00 a day at the Tims around the corner from the shop.


i personally was not a fan of the screens. i found it let too many grounds through and did not taste as good as a regular brew.


----------



## Starbuck (Jun 15, 2007)

blam said:


> i have one at work. i use it because it's free. i don't like the coffee that comes out of it. it's not terrible mind you, but i prefer a good pot brewed coffee more so.
> 
> I generally brew one at home (regular size coffee maker), take it to work and keurig for the rest of the day.
> 
> ...


hint the Kirkland brand of beans for $12.00 is "roasted by Starbucks" Good coffee!


----------



## traynor_garnet (Feb 22, 2006)

Are these the thing were you brew a single cup and throw away the plastic container? I cannot think of a less environmentally friendly way to make coffee!

No, people do not generally enjoy my company 
(Sorry for the Debbie downer moment)

TG


----------



## jcon (Apr 28, 2006)

blam said:


> if you like quality coffee such as starbucks, you might not like keurig. I brew starbucks at home. if you have access to hot water, I'd recommend you purchase a nice french press, and bring in fresh grind every few days of your favorite bean. it'd be MUCH cheaper and will taste waaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaay better, but that's just my opinion.


Starbucks will be selling K-cups soon somewhere around the new year in Canada I believe. I recently switched from a Tassimo to the Keurig for that reason (There was Starbucks available for the Tassimo up until a couple months ago). The one thing that disappointed me with the Keurig is it cannot make an espresso. The Tassimo actually excelled at that - I had just assumed the Keurig would be able to brew an espresso and bought the machine without doing much research (our Tassimo was having some issues and was ready to be replaced).

Currently looking at a couple options for espresso - basically something that doesn't take up much room and is easy to clean. The 2 front runners are: http://www.presso.ca & http://www.handpresso.ca/?lang=en

Cheers,
Joe


----------



## Starbuck (Jun 15, 2007)

iaresee said:


> http://www.toddycafe.com/
> -or-
> http://www.aeropress.ca/
> -or-
> ...


Ian that Toddy method is interesting. have you brewed it and left it in the fridge "for up to 2 weeks"? Currently I french press.


----------



## blam (Feb 18, 2011)

Starbuck said:


> hint the Kirkland brand of beans for $12.00 is "roasted by Starbucks" Good coffee!


i had no idea!!!! thanks for the tip. I'll check that out.


----------



## Guest (Sep 27, 2011)

Starbuck said:


> Ian that Toddy method is interesting. have you brewed it and left it in the fridge "for up to 2 weeks"? Currently I french press.


I haven't left it for that long -- coffee doesn't last for that long around here. But I cannot tell the difference between a Toddy brewed during the night and one that sat in my fridge for a few days.

They are both _superb_.

I am fast becoming a cold brew convert.

The guy who put me on to the cold brew method travels with cold brew in is checked luggage. He'll pre-brew it, store it in small, air tight plastic bottles, and it'll be fine for a week like that of travel.

The brew, straight up, is more caffeinated that espresso on a volume basis, just as sweet and very, very low acid. It's impossible to screw it up too. Unlike espresso that required much futzing about for repeatedly good results.


----------



## dradlin (Feb 27, 2010)

Nesspresso... the machine is a couple hundred and the capsules about 70 cents each but the coffee is unbeatable. To me the quality and convenience is well worth the price of admission.


----------



## Big_Daddy (Apr 2, 2009)

I guess I had the best of both worlds at my job. The Mac admin in the cubicle next to mine had a one-cup Keurig machine. I brought in filtered water from home, home-ground Starbucks beans (12.00 a bag in the US) and bought one of their mesh filters. If you grind the coffee coarse enough, nothing gets through the filter. Result? Excellent coffee!! Another reason I miss my job


----------



## allthumbs56 (Jul 24, 2006)

GuitarsCanada said:


> I have two of these, one at home and one at the shop. Depending on where you buy your cups you are are in the .50 to .60 a cup range. You can also buy the little screen cup to use with these and then just use whatever coffee you used to buy. I got the screens and just went back to buying a jug of coffee. We used to spend at least $10.00 a day at the Tims around the corner from the shop.


Got one of these on the counter but only use it for company - I drink far to much coffee to make it any other way than by the bucketfull.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

We also have one of the big Keurigs in the office and one of the ladies who works here also has the home unit. The office one makes amazing coffee. I've stopped going to Tim's in the morning because for $0.50 I get a much better cup of mud. In fact, I'm drinking one now.

The lady I know who has the home unit swears by it.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

I find the whole Keurig thing rather UN-green, when it comes to the packaging and such. At the same time, having heard all the horror stories about communal pots at the office, and who does or doesn't kick in their fair share, the idea of individuals having responsibility for their own serving and clean-up, and of having a fresh cup, rather than whatever was sitting there from 2 hours ago, makes eminent sense. On the other hand, for home use, I can't see it replacing something like a bodom.

In the meantime, you can duke it out over these three varieties of coffee.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f-SzTBZIlR8


----------



## Guest (Sep 28, 2011)

mhammer said:


> In the meantime, you can duke it out over these three varieties of coffee.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f-SzTBZIlR8


That was pretty funny.


----------



## smorgdonkey (Jun 23, 2008)

I see many of these being shipped to customers daily...they must be quite popular.

...as for Tim Horton's, I know it may seem somewhat anti-Canadian but that coffee sucks. It just so happens that people get hooked on it and begin thinking it is great-many do just go because they are everywhere though. MacDonald's coffee is about 3 levels above Tim Horton's.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

smorgdonkey said:


> I see many of these being shipped to customers daily...they must be quite popular.
> 
> ...as for Tim Horton's, I know it may seem somewhat anti-Canadian but that coffee sucks. It just so happens that people get hooked on it and begin thinking it is great-many do just go because they are everywhere though. MacDonald's coffee is about 3 levels above Tim Horton's.


I have not had a mcdonalds coffee in a long time. They must have upgraded it because it used to taste like tar


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

GuitarsCanada said:


> I have not had a mcdonalds coffee in a long time. They must have upgraded it because it used to taste like tar


McDonalds is the best drive through coffee bar none unless you're a Starbucks fan and they have a drive through at your local. I won't pay $3+ for coffee though, and personally prefer the McDonalds...they changed it 4-5 years ago and it is truly excellent coffee. They occasionally do a 'try it free' deal so do that or be a big spender and drop a buck and a half or so to try one!

Yes, the prior/older McDs coffee was hideous.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

keto said:


> McDonalds is the best drive through coffee bar none unless you're a Starbucks fan and they have a drive through at your local. I won't pay $3+ for coffee though, and personally prefer the McDonalds...they changed it 4-5 years ago and it is truly excellent coffee. They occasionally do a 'try it free' deal so do that or be a big spender and drop a buck and a half or so to try one!
> 
> Yes, the prior/older McDs coffee was hideous.


I will have to give it a try. I drink my coffee straight up, black. Those that do will tell you that they can really tell a good cup from bad. There is nothing to mask the taste of the coffee. The best I have ever had in my life was on a cruise several years ago on Holland America. I don't know where they were getting there coffee but it was fabulous. One time we brought back a bunch of coffee that we got in Panama. That was really good too.


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

I agree on the Mickey Ds coffee, it's quite good.

In '02-03, I lived in Kimberley BC. 
Less then an hours drive is a bigger town, Cranbrook.

I found a local roasteria there, Kootenay Roasting Company.
Best coffee that I've ever tried. I still order my coffee from there now.
It's $12.50 a one pound bag and $15 flat rate to ship, 6 lb minimum order,
8 lbs maximum at that shipping cost. 
A ton of variety of coffees, all arabica beans.

http://www.krccoffee.com/beans.html


----------



## smorgdonkey (Jun 23, 2008)

GuitarsCanada said:


> I have not had a mcdonalds coffee in a long time. They must have upgraded it because it used to taste like tar


Yes...it used to remind me of something that they dipped out of a mud puddle.

A couple of years ago they changed their coffee up 100% and had a free coffee promotion. That was the beginning. I know that many people thought that they were just giving their 'old coffee' away and that's what I thought "that stuff is only worth 'free'" but someone said that it was a completely new coffee so I tried it and was very impressed.

I'm not surprised about the Panama because Costa Rican is widely known as near the top - and yes, black will reveal all of the nuance(s).


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

When McDs changed coffee a while back, they went to Seattles Best coffee.
Along the lines of a Starbucks. I see that Subway now offers that coffee.

I don't know if it's a different brand now, but it's still good stuff.

There are around 200 flavonoids in your typical red wine, where there are over 400 in coffee.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

Stuff like this makes me glad I don't like the taste of coffee, so I don't have to deal with it--but yet I am sometimes fascinated with all the choices out there for coffee drinkers, and listening in on conversations between coffee lovers and/or addicts.

Most of my co-workers are Timmy's fans.


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

I'll grab a Timmies on the way to work and maybe when I go visit the sisters.

Other than that, I have far better coffee at home. 8D

Did you see the new size at Tims? Maybe the size for allthumbs...


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

I've pretty much stopped drinking Tim Hortons coffee. I find it too mild. I also drink my coffee black.


The stuff I make in the Keurig machine is amazing. I like a dark roast.


Really though, I find I'm drinking much less coffee these days. I generally have two cups a day now. I used to drink at least four.

Edit:


Oh the irony. Minutes after I posted, I tried the Keurig and it was out of order. Minutes after that, a colleague arrived from Japan bringing a box of Tims coffee, which I am now humbly drinking.


----------



## blam (Feb 18, 2011)

I don't know where people get the idea that starbucks coffee is expensive. it is the same price as any other place that serves coffee. the largest size is about $2.


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

The brewed coffee at Starbucks isn't much more, it's when you get a shot of espresso.

The rare time that I'm in there, I get a Grande Mocca, $5.00.


----------



## blam (Feb 18, 2011)

Yup. Exactly.

Unless you're getting specialty coffees it's pretty mug the same price. Less line ups, better coffee (IMHO)


----------



## Guest (Oct 3, 2011)

sulphur said:


> The brewed coffee at Starbucks isn't much more, it's when you get a shot of espresso.
> 
> The rare time that I'm in there, I get a Grande Mocca, $5.00.


I paid $2.70 for a triple shot this afternoon. I'm okay with $0.90/ounce. It's the milk and fancy stuff that adds up. Thankfully I don't much go in for that unless it's dessert time.


----------



## Jeff B. (Feb 20, 2010)

I'm a Tassimo owner myself and it was a real drag to see Starbucks go to the Keurig. The Starbucks Cafe Verona was a very nice coffee. Kraft is the reason that Starbucks ended up leaving Tassimo. The other Tassimo coffees are very nice as well though. The barcode really does brew it better in my opinion. I have tried the Keurig several times though with several different pods of coffee and I found that they all tasted a bit weak and watery to me. Which is a real shame as I liked the option of making your own coffee in the Keurig with the resuable pod and I really wanted to like the Keurig better but it was not to be. Tassimo doesn't have the option to brew your own although the Tassimo's barcode reader has been deciphered and it's possible to make your own barcodes with your own specs now I think. I stock up on Tassimo coffee when the grocey store has it buy 2 get 1 free sometimes so the cost per cup for me is lower. French Presses are fantastic too. I've used one for years now. I never realized how much flavour is lost is a drip coffee maker until I got a French Press.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

The best coffee's I have had over the years are as black as tar. You would think that they would taste harsh but they don't. They just are super dark.


----------



## Guest (Oct 4, 2011)

GuitarsCanada said:


> The best coffee's I have had over the years are as black as tar. You would think that they would taste harsh but they don't. They just are super dark.


I'm telling you: cold brew will knock your socks off.


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

I prefer a dark or at the least a medium dark roast. Some medium roast are good too.

A dark roast isn't really a stronger coffee, in fact more of the caffiene is roasted out of the bean.

I'd call it more "intense" flavor.


----------



## blam (Feb 18, 2011)

I prefer darker roasts due to the less acidic nature of the taste


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

iaresee said:


> I'm telling you: cold brew will knock your socks off.


I'm not sure whether you mean cold coffee or coffee made in some way with cold water and then heated up, but I've tried cold coffee a fee times (very popular in Japan) and couldn't finish it.

Just not right for me at all.


----------



## Guest (Oct 4, 2011)

Milkman said:


> I'm not sure whether you mean cold coffee or coffee made in some way with cold water and then heated up, but I've tried cold coffee a fee times (very popular in Japan) and couldn't finish it.
> 
> Just not right for me at all.


It's brewed cold (or at room temperature) and then you cut it with hot water like an Americano. The Japanese really like cold brewed coffee but it's origins are in South Anerica; Peru and the like.

Super low acid coffee that is incredible.

http://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cold_brew_coffee


----------



## torndownunit (May 14, 2006)

I don't have a machine as fancy as the one in the OP, but my girlfriend's parents gave us a similar small machine that uses the single servings for a gift. I am not a huge coffee drinker, but I gotta say I love it. I hate the complete environmentally unfriendliness of it (throwing away the inserts), but man is it convenient going to work in the morning. I work really early in the morning, and anything that cuts down a few minutes of prep time in the morning is great. Can they be just thrown in the recycling bin? I'm sure people throw plastic containers with worse stuff in there?

Most of the 'plain' coffees I have had for it aren't as good as we had for our normal machine. But I do enjoy the espresso and cappucinos in the morning. When at home on a weekend, I will still brew (I use Kicking Horse, or a local brand from Hockely Valley).


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

iaresee said:


> It's brewed cold (or at room temperature) and then you cut it with hot water like an Americano. The Japanese really like cold brewed coffee but it's origins are in South Anerica; Peru and the like.
> 
> Super low acid coffee that is incredible.
> 
> http://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cold_brew_coffee


I have never heard of it myself but would be willing to give it a try


----------



## Guest (Oct 10, 2011)

I tried McDonalds coffee on the drive to Nova Scotia this weekend and it was intermittently good and so-so. Seems to be a little location-dependant.

But we liked it enough to make it the road coffee of choice. The last bastion of Tim Horton's in my life has fallen. Won't miss Timmies at all when traveling.


----------



## Guest (Oct 16, 2011)

Data point: McD's coffee in the US nothing at all like the stuff in Canada. Not nearly as good.


----------



## stodge (Sep 4, 2009)

I'm late to this topic but my wife bought one of these Keurigs. She swears by it every day although her first one lasted 18 months before it died. She went out and bought another one so she must love it!


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

Someone brought a Tassimo into work yesterday. Tried the House Blend - It sucked!! Looked for other coffeed varieties - very limited. Looks like Kraft, which owns Tassimo and 97% of all the food and beverage industry in the alpha quadrant sector of Milky Way galaxy wants to keep it to their subsiduary brands. I've noticed a lot more available for the Keurig K-cup system including a large number of Timothy's flavours.


----------



## ne1roc (Mar 4, 2006)

Starbuck said:


> hint the Kirkland brand of beans for $12.00 is "roasted by Starbucks" Good coffee!


OK people! We have a member here who roasts beans for the Kirkland brand. Do we get some sort of Guitars Canada discount?


----------



## washburned (Oct 13, 2006)

iaresee said:


> I tried McDonalds coffee on the drive to Nova Scotia this weekend and it was intermittently good and so-so. Seems to be a little location-dependant.
> 
> But we liked it enough to make it the road coffee of choice. The last bastion of Tim Horton's in my life has fallen. Won't miss Timmies at all when traveling.


I think it depends on how fresh it is, and I don't think that it always gets made as often as it should. I have had it delicious and hot, and cold and tepid mud. I always ask when the last pot was made and make sure my serving comes from the freshest pot.


----------



## Starbuck (Jun 15, 2007)

ne1roc said:


> OK people! We have a member here who roasts beans for the Kirkland brand. Do we get some sort of Guitars Canada discount?


ha!ha! you funny guy!! it actually has nothing to do with that... Two Words. Moby Dick.. which has nothing to do with led Zepplin either!


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

My machine is on the fritz. Wont turn on at all. Read some info on that and it appears to be a bit of an issue with these. Not huge but seems to be an issue. It also appears that anyone that called the customer service line at Keurig ended up getting a new unit shipped out to them no questions asked


----------



## butterknucket (Feb 5, 2006)

My sister has one. I'm not picky about coffee, but I think the coffee it makes is some of the worst I've ever had.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

butterknucket said:


> My sister has one. I'm not picky about coffee, but I think the coffee it makes is some of the worst I've ever had.


It will brew whatever you want. I just use the screen and buy my own coffee. I did enjoy a few of the brands that came in the cups. Some were brutal though


----------



## torndownunit (May 14, 2006)

Robert1950 said:


> Someone brought a Tassimo into work yesterday. Tried the House Blend - It sucked!! Looked for other coffeed varieties - very limited. Looks like Kraft, which owns Tassimo and 97% of all the food and beverage industry in the alpha quadrant sector of Milky Way galaxy wants to keep it to their subsiduary brands. I've noticed a lot more available for the Keurig K-cup system including a large number of Timothy's flavours.


I have one but mainly use it for expressos. Which they are pretty good for.

I have been in stores that have had a pretty good variety of Tassimo blends. I believe Metro actually had quite a few. But most stores only carry the basics.


----------



## blam (Feb 18, 2011)

Starbuck said:


> hint the Kirkland brand of beans for $12.00 is "roasted by Starbucks" Good coffee!


I'm drinking that right now. It's pretty decent!


----------

